# Coyote Hunting gun??????? help



## jkeeney20 (Mar 21, 2006)

I am getting into hunting and have been out a few times with some success, but my partners always bring the gun and I do the calling. I am wanting to buy a good rifle for hunting coyotes, foxes, groundhogs, etc... I want something that shoots far, but don't do a lot of damage to the hides/animals. My brother got a 308, but it does way to much damage, or so they say....let me know what you think...or if you have something to sell...


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

There are a number of exotic custom calibers out there, but I think you would be well served with a 223 bolt rifle. Ammo is available everywhere at relatively low cost, it is accurate, and should meet your needs. If you are calling in closed quarters, it is advisable for one of you to have a shotgun for the coyotes.
John


----------



## JTRESS (Mar 28, 2008)

I agree .223 is a great caliber, but I really recommend the .22-.250 for groundhogs and coyotes. Fast and Flat, .220 swift is also a great gun.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

.17 remington, .204 ruger with both knock the **** outta them with minimal pelt damage compared to anything mentioned above.


check here for more info. http://www.coyotegods.com/ubb/ubbthreads.php


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

A 223 wouldnt be a bad choice, there are a million and one different kinds of ammo out there for it, everything from stuff that maybe you shouldnt put through your gun to match grade stuff, the 223 is a breeze to load for as well, a 22-250 or 243 wouldnt be a bad choice either, now is the time to buy a varmint rifle as well..many shops are trying to get them off there shelves to make room for other stuff until the spring varmint season comes back in.


----------



## JTRESS (Mar 28, 2008)

.17 and .204 are great and little pelt damage, but try shooting 300 yds with a crosswind. They drift badly. But don't get me wrong, not knocking them, they are a great cartridge, just a bit on the light side.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

JTRESS said:


> .17 and .204 are great and little pelt damage, but try shooting 300 yds with a crosswind. They drift badly. But don't get me wrong, not knocking them, they are a great cartridge, just a bit on the light side.


have you ever shot 300yds with a 17/204 and a crosswind? its not difficult... i shoot groundhog's 300+ with my .17 very easily

they dont drift any farther than the .22's and get there a helluva lot faster.

if you like, i'd be more than happy to take you out and show you how much they drift on groundhogs...


besides, are you going to be shooting 300+ yds from a coyote calling stand? doubt that.


----------



## Bonemann (Jan 28, 2008)

Last year I picked up a New England Arms Handi-Rifle in .223 cal.
although it being a single shot it got me into the game cheap and
it's very accurate. Mine seems to shoot Remington Express PSP
the best 1/2" group at 100 yds.
Thies rifles do come in alot of calibers. I chose the .223 for the
price vs the performance.

Get a rifle and start getting those yotes.

Good Luck !!


----------



## Deadwood (Mar 22, 2005)

I love the 308, but like has been said they are not fur friendly, Like others have said the 223 is great but I think the 204 is just a little better. If you want to keep the pelts you may consider the 22 Hornet loaded with the 33 grain Speer at about 3100fps. Deadly out to about 100+ yards and no exit wounds., a great little combo. Here are a couple of my favorites


----------



## wader (Dec 9, 2004)

I feel like handling qualities and a quick follow up are little more important than tack driving accuracy in a rifle, if you are sticking to coyotes with it. That being said, IMHO, the AR platform is the gold standard and can be found for a little more than a good bolt gun. I would probably go for a Mini-14 as a #2 pick.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

go get a cheap SKS somewhere, add a scope and your set. you'd be suprised how many guys use them for yotes and there is no shortage of ammo.


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

I would have to vote for the 220 Swift. My brother-in-law uses it for them and it does a good job with-out messing up the pelt too bad.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Just a thought, but unless you want to hand load your own, stick with the old standards ; 22-250, 222, 223, 243, & now 204. Love the 220 Swift but ammo is not easy to come by & expensive; same for the 17 & it does drift if the wind is really kicking (all bullets drift). The 308 with the right load won't do much pelt damage either .... that's a myth. A larger bullet doesn't always mean big pelt damage as it will barely expand going through. I use a 30-06 (it's what I got as a teenager 30 years ago) with either 110 or 125 grain hand loads & it does an awesome job with very little pelt damage & I can use it for larger game if the chance comes up.
By the way, a grade A large 'yote may get you $20 bucks or just over .... not much money for the work involved.
If many homes are in the area , go light to avoid richochets.
T


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

i love the 17 myths, i'd love to show you in person what happens to them on wind drift. come on out to the range sometime and we'll look at the wind drift differences.


----------



## RichsFishin (Nov 4, 2007)

8 bucks for yotes up my way this year...............Rich


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Like I said, all bullets drift in the wind ..... it's just simple physics. The lighter the bullet, the greater the drift. However, if you shoot enough, you can learn the characteristics & compensate.
Have a very good friend who is a former sniper & now instructor ; he opened my eyes up to it years ago ....... it's not necessarily a bad thing, you just have to be aware of it. Why do you think snipers use heavier calibers ??


----------



## JTRESS (Mar 28, 2008)

Yes, the .17 drifts.... so does any .22 caliber, and any other bullet, but the 17 will drift the most out of these just because it is the lightest.... Shoot a 40 gr. out of .22-250 in the wind and then swap it with a 58 gr.- SURPRISE- You can see the difference..... Physics, my dear Watson...


----------



## fshnjon (Feb 25, 2008)

I like the .223 .flat shooting ,with a variety of bullet weights .I had a .17 and the bullet didnt have enough mass for clean kills on ground hogs much less a coyote .unless every shot is a head shot .Plus the .223 is cheap to shoot .


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

JTRESS said:


> Yes, the .17 drifts.... so does any .22 caliber, and any other bullet, but the 17 will drift the most out of these just because it is the lightest.... Shoot a 40 gr. out of .22-250 in the wind and then swap it with a 58 gr.- SURPRISE- You can see the difference..... Physics, my dear Watson...




physics my dear watson = high ballistic coefficient + speed = less time of flight.

less time of flight = less wind drift.


give me a call bud, lets get together, i have tons of properties to hunt, we can go shoot 100, 200, 300 yds pr more, all day long.

bring whatever gun you want, and we can measure wind drift.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

fshnjon said:


> I like the .223 .flat shooting ,with a variety of bullet weights .I had a .17 and the bullet didnt have enough mass for clean kills on ground hogs much less a coyote .unless every shot is a head shot .Plus the .223 is cheap to shoot .




put your .17 rimfire away... get a .17 centerfire... physics my dear watson


----------



## Drifter (Apr 27, 2005)

17 Rem. will drift about 11 to 12 in. with a 10 mph crosswind at 300 yd.


----------



## jkeeney20 (Mar 21, 2006)

A friend of a friends has a .17 he said he wants to sell....what would be a reasonable price on one? Thanks agian!


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

Drifter said:


> 17 Rem. will drift about 11 to 12 in. with a 10 mph crosswind at 300 yd.


based on what velocity? what bc? how did you come up with that number?


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

jkeeney20 said:


> A friend of a friends has a .17 he said he wants to sell....what would be a reasonable price on one? Thanks agian!


If your not interested in it yourself find out how much he wants and I might be interested..also any particulars on the rifle as far as make, what shape its in, any extras that might come with it.
Thanks


----------



## Patriot1 (Sep 24, 2008)

my top choices are .223, 22-250, or .220 swift


----------



## Nikster (Mar 14, 2007)

I use a Evil Black Rifle, 223. best shot this year was 265yds (Nikon range finder) & the yote took maybe 1 step, then thought it out 'HEY I'M DEAD."

& this is my Bible sorta say, LOADED with info, stats, guns, velocity cap, downloads, tips clues, put together a cheap amplified caller, download calls etc.etc. It'll keep ya busy for hours, no days. This site has it all. 



http://www.varmintal.com/ahunt.htm


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Nikster said:


> I use a Evil Black Rifle, 223. best shot this year was 265yds (Nikon range finder) & the yote took maybe 1 step, then thought it out 'HEY I'M DEAD."
> 
> & this is my Bible sorta say, LOADED with info, stats, guns, velocity cap, downloads, tips clues, put together a cheap amplified caller, download calls etc.etc. It'll keep ya busy for hours, no days. This site has it all.
> 
> ...


Lots of good info on the 17HMR on Varmint Als page as well.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

I have a Browning A-Bolt 223 WSSM bull barrel with a Harris bi-pod, scope, and sling I would consider selling.

It's had maybe 20 rounds through it. You could shoot the fleas off of a yotes ass from a long way off with it.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

check out www.coyotegods.com as well


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

You can't go wrong with a .223. Ton's of ammo options from 40-80 grains. Cheap ammo or good ammo at any retailer from walmart to cabelas. Very accurate round. Flat shooting. No recoil. What else do you want?


----------

